# common buzzard



## twiggy1992 (May 5, 2010)

has anybody got one and have or do you hunt them and are the any good conpered to a harris. 

wont to add to my family and need another hunter for food :2thumb:


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

I love Common Buzzards - underrated as a falconry bird IMO. must say though that normally they are quite lazy & aren't as good a hunter as Harris Hawks.


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

I met a guy on the train last week with a harris hawk- he was just coming back from a days shift scaring pigeons in the West End.


----------



## miss_ferret (Feb 4, 2010)

dont quote me, but i *think* LoveForLizards flies one, and i know she keeps harrises, so should be able to give you a good comparison between the two.

never flown one for longer than an hour or so myself, but from what i understand they arnt 'lazier' than harrises, they just dont have that same almost desire to please and will make you work hard to get anything out of them and have a slight tendency to bugger off and sit in a tree for hours :lol2:. all the ones iv met have been very nice natured birds though and ZooMans right they are massively underrated. 

if your after a new hunter thats not a million miles off a harris, have you looked at red tails?


----------



## Scoffa (Nov 23, 2006)

You will have to put a lot of flying time in with a buzzard and keep it's weight tighter than a harris, also the same with a red-tailed buzzard. However you will fill your freezer quicker with a red tail than a common buzzard. The harris is what is termed as a weekenders bird whereas the buzzards need to be flown daily to maintain a good level of fitness.


----------



## Sirvincent (Jul 16, 2008)

I found it hard to keep up with the amount of work that was involved with a redtail, compared to the work my friends and other flyers in the group were doing with their Harris's.

But I suppose if you've got the time and you know your stuff then the Redtails are a fantastic bird to hunt with


----------



## twiggy1992 (May 5, 2010)

yh i now harris are a better hunter and i have hunted with red tails b4 and find there better for bigger food. with there redtail i hunted it has taken a cupple of ducks not meaning to thou just was sat on the far side of the field :lol2:. i think it will be a harris or a nother redtail on the to add list :roll2:


----------



## SilverSky (Oct 2, 2010)

i have two buzards. i fly one, but dont hunt, he cant, he's special lol. i find him a bit lazy, a bit stubborn, a bit nervous, and a bit away with the fairies at times, but he flies fast and strong.


----------



## twiggy1992 (May 5, 2010)

so they are a lazy bird then haha for the size there is no power to weight ratio :lol2:


----------



## jb1962 (Sep 21, 2009)

twiggy1992 said:


> so they are a lazy bird then haha for the size there is no power to weight ratio :lol2:


The foot size is small for rabbit or hare ..
Get a hh or rt if you want to hunt game..

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------

